# Troop C Recognizes Outstanding Work



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Noteworthy Events Certificate of Recognition Recipients ~ December 2010*

On Thursday, December 16, 2011 at 1115 hours, Trooper Jeffrey K. Marsh #3148, along with a Belchertown Police Officer, were first to arrive at the scene of a medical call in the Town of Belchertown involving an infant. Tragically, despite their attempts at resuscitation, the infant did not survive. D/Lt Robin Whitney and several troopers assigned to the Hampshire/Franklin SPDU office ultimately responded to assist Belchertown Police in the investigation. For the next several hours, while the scene was processed and the circumstances investigated, Trooper Marsh remained in the basement with the deceased infant's older siblings. D/Lt Whitney and other SPDU officers were effusive in their praise for the manner in which Trooper Marsh conducted himself and remained on scene to care for these children under incredibly difficult circumstances. Trooper Marsh (himself the father of two) prepared food for the children, read books to them and kept them occupied, even changing diapers, all while the investigation into the circumstances of the death was being conducted on the floor above them by the various state and local investigators present. Already an incredibly hard working trooper with nearly 80 arrests/summonses and 700 citations for the year, Trooper Marsh demonstrated the other qualities of a State Police officer that are sometimes overlooked.
Troop C Recognizes Outstanding Work


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good work by all involved Troopers.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Great effort and work Officers.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice work Trooper Marsh. Imagine after the father of two of his own having unsucessfully recusitating an infant, to put those feelings aside and provide care for the other children. That's exemplary! AND, those qualities are not sometimes overlooked, they are all too often overlooked.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

God bless and thank you Trooper Marsh, and all others involved.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

That's amazing for him to jump in and take on that role, and to be there for those kids in that situation. ...It's perhaps more incredible that he was able to travel into the future to do so. (Dec. 16, 2011?)

All joking aside, way to go, Trooper. That's something to be proud of.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> On Thursday, December 16, 2011 at 1115 hours, Trooper Jeffrey K. Marsh #3148, along with a Belchertown Police Officer, were first to arrive at the scene of a medical call in the Town of Belchertown involving an infant. Tragically, despite their attempts at resuscitation, the infant did not survive.


There is NOTHING about this job that is worse than the death of a child.

Good job by Trooper Marsh and the Belchertown Officer for at least trying.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Good work by all involved !!!


----------



## mc2252 (Jun 9, 2008)

Been in a similar situation...awful for anyone. Takes a strong person to work through that and continue to serve despite the hardships. Thanks Trooper...


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

A good job and simply a good man.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sucks they couldn't save the kid, but did a great job of damage control for the other siblings

good work !


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

It's too bad this story didn't get the coverage some of the negative ones did! Not surprising though.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

grn3charlie said:


> Nice work Trooper Marsh. Imagine after the father of two of his own having unsucessfully recusitating an infant, to put those feelings aside and provide care for the other children. That's exemplary! AND, those qualities are not sometimes overlooked, they are all too often overlooked.


He's got a good boss. Nothing gets overlooked.


----------

